# Anyone knowledgable about Ragdolls?



## ChristyLynn (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a Ragdoll, he's two years old. He is the best cat ever! So, when my bf & I decided to get our first cat together, we decided it must be a Ragdoll bc their personalities are awesome. Long story short, we purchased, what we were told was a Ragdoll. We saw his mother, who was clearly a Ragdoll & when my kitty was very young he was fuzzy just like my other cat had been. However, as he's gotten older, he is not nearly as fluffy as a Ragdoll should be, he has rings on his tail & lacks the fun loving, lackadaisical characteristics of a Ragdoll. Don't get me wrong, I love him & would never give him up! But I am curious if anyone with better knowledge of the breed or similar breeds could tell me what he may actually be? I guess there is always the possibility that his beautiful mama had a rendezvous with another breed instead of the male Ragdoll, which we were told we were unable to see bc he was at another location. I didn't really question this too much since this is often a common practice. Anyway, any info you could share would be appreciated. Thanks! I have posted pics of my two year old Jackson & my baby kitty Neo, so you can compare the two.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it's extremely possible you bought your kitten from a back yard breeder. Did you get papers? As far as behavior is concerned, you never know what you're going to get. You can have bratty ragdolls who don't like to be picked up, and siamese cats who never say a word. 

Either way, your cats are beautiful. :grin:


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Doesn't look ragdoll-ish... Think you've been had. Well, everything is a learning experience!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChristyLynn (Dec 9, 2013)

No, we didn't get papers. I wasn't all that concerned about it & still don't mind that he's not a "true" Ragdoll. He's just a sweetheart when it's convenient for him  I was just kinda curious what he could possibly be mixed with. Thanks for your comment.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Siamese maybe?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't know if this would help, but I have a ragdoll Ted and he is a jerk  So personality-wise, you do not know what you are getting it seems..

(i love him dearly!! would never exchange for anyone else)


----------

